# Looking to buy or trade for Siver King Flocycle or Hawthorne Air-Flow project



## bikesnbuses (Aug 20, 2014)

*Looking to buy or trade for Silver King Flocycle or Hawthorne Air-Flow project*

Looking to buy a MOSTLY complete ++(No frame/forks only please) Monark Silver King or Hawthorne Duralium Flowcycle / Airflow (MAY be interested in a SK Wingbar )....cracked ok,more concerned with completeness..Have cash or bikes to trade,PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com  Thank you! 
Here are some pics of a Flocycle in the type of condition(or better  Im looking to buy or trade for. (courtesy of Doug Fisk)







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JOEL (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a Hawthorne flo project for sale.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool,can you please send me info/specifics? Thanks,Jeff


----------



## dean724 (Aug 20, 2014)

*check this out*

http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/4613703189.html


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you!!but it's a girls bike...and it's my ad. .


----------



## dean724 (Aug 20, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> Thank you!!but it's a girls bike...and it's my ad. .




lol ....go figure....you in RI?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 20, 2014)

A Yup. ..in southern RI


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 20, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> A Yup. ..in southern RI




Southern, Northern...such a small state, does it really make a difference? 
Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 20, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Southern, Northern...such a small state, does it really make a difference?
> Chris




Unfortunately it does...not to me....But when I sell stuff on CL people ask "Are you near Providence?" I say no near Westerly beaches,and they say"Oh..thats really far..nevermind".. Apparently it does to some people


----------



## dean724 (Aug 21, 2014)

*half hour drive*



bikesnbuses said:


> Unfortunately it does...not to me....But when I sell stuff on CL people ask "Are you near Providence?" I say no near Westerly beaches,and they say"Oh..thats really far..nevermind".. Apparently it does to some people




LOL i know.......ppl here have never lived in a state where you can drive for hours to get somewhere else in the state........i'm in coventry and i get the same from ppl too.....everything is a half hour drive 'cept maybe out to newport then add another 15 min


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 23, 2014)

*NOW a Wingbar search also!!*

let's try for a Wingbar also....anyone???


----------

